# Rats love roses?!?



## cccgina1

I let them free range last night and two of the braver ones ended up on my vase of roses! Happily eating leaves and buds. They nipped off about4 or 5 buds, took them to their nests I guess for later. Looks nice decorated though. Lol This morning I looked closer and they had been munching the stalks pretty good. I took all the now empty and broken/chomped stems and put them in their cage and they're eating them like candy... If my bf finds out about this, no more roses for me! Lol


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats

Aww, that's cute!!! I'll have to keep my rats out of my prized rosebushes, not that I'd let them out in the front yard anyhow.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I think rose hips are one of the only things that my boys won't touch!


----------



## Emyhb22

Haha, this is so strange because my girls have done the same to me! I had three roses under a table from valentines day I planned to dry out and keep... They took them into the cage during free range! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hephaestion

Emyhb22 said:


> ... They took them into the cage during free range!


...and that was the end of the roses


----------



## Emyhb22

Hahaha indeed! No more roses for me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky

Oh boy, I'd be worried about the pesticides they use in those commercial nurseries. It would be ideal if you can find someone with some organic roses to donate to your ratties!


----------



## Hikari

I went out and cut some roses off my bushes after reading this, and my rats had no interest in them. =/


----------



## Hephaestion

Hikari said:


> I went out and cut some roses off my bushes after reading this, and my rats had no interest in them. =/


I think rats get more joy out of stolen goods than those offered.

Try spending hours arranging your roses into a beautiful bouquet in an antique china vase. Then, leave them within reach of free ranging ratties. I bet neither the roses nor the vase will survive


----------



## Hikari

Hephaestion said:


> I think rats get more joy out of stolen goods than those offered.
> 
> Try spending hours arranging your roses into a beautiful bouquet in an antique china vase. Then, leave them within reach of free ranging ratties. I bet neither the roses nor the vase will survive


That is so funny! and very true! I have them in a vase on my table now. Sweetie Belle is running around on my table, but she is more interested in stealing my math notes and pencils...Maybe if I act like I need the roses more than my pencils she will try to steal those and leave my pencils alone! LOL


----------



## Minky

Sometimes I pick hibiscus flowers for my bunnies to eat. Today I gave one to my rats, and they loved it!


----------



## Rat_mom_:)

You don’t even need to put them within reach. Those ratties will ALWAYS find a way to get into everything you don’t want them to XD


----------

